# Insurance rip off?



## Cherie171717 (Jan 29, 2017)

I got a car from a dealership and of course it comes with the insurance right. Now the dealership company closed without me knowing in advance. One day i just got a call from a new dealership saying they got my car title because the previous dealership got closed. So i now pay to this new dealership company but the previous insurance i got from the previous dealership still keeps on charging me every month. Can i get an advice for this pls? Anyone? Thanks.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Cherie171717 said:


> I got a car from a dealership and of course it comes with the insurance right. Now the dealership company closed without me knowing in advance. One day i just got a call from a new dealership saying they got my car title because the previous dealership got closed. So i now pay to this new dealership company but the previous insurance i got from the previous dealership still keeps on charging me every month. Can i get an advice for this pls? Anyone? Thanks.


So you leased a vehicle and the leasing company (whomever holds the title) places insurance on the vehicle and you pay for all expenses? That's called "covering their ass at your expense". 
ADVICE 
Don't lease a vehicle to make pennies.


----------



## Cherie171717 (Jan 29, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> So you leased a vehicle and the leasing company (whomever holds the title) places insurance on the vehicle and you pay for all expenses? That's called "covering their ass at your expense".
> ADVICE
> Don't lease a vehicle to make pennies.


I got a new insurance with the new dealership whos got my car title. But the old insurance still keeps on charging me. Now i'm getting 2 insurance charges.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

This should be simple to solve.

Go into the new dealership with your paperwork. They aren't insuring your car, a separate company is.

They should easily be able to get someone on the phone to correct this.


----------



## Cherie171717 (Jan 29, 2017)

Red Leader said:


> This should be simple to solve.
> 
> Go into the new dealership with your paperwork. They aren't insuring your car, a separate company is.
> 
> They should easily be able to get someone on the phone to correct this.


I already talked to the new dealership and told me they cant do anything and adviced me not to pay the old insurance and now it's hitting my credit score.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Cherie171717 said:


> I already talked to the new dealership and told me they cant do anything and adviced me not to pay the old insurance and now it's hitting my credit score.


They are lying to you.


----------



## Cherie171717 (Jan 29, 2017)

Red Leader said:


> They are lying to you.


I'm kinda thinking to just return the car back it's just getting more complicated. They've been pushing me around and i'm getting all the hassles.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Cherie171717 said:


> I'm kinda thinking to just return the car back it's just getting more complicated. They've been pushing me around and i'm getting all the hassles.


I would. One thing I wouldn't do is pay the current dealership any money for insurance. They are not insuring you.

You have paperwork. You should read it.

Your contract for the vehicle, unless it is a buy her pay here dealership, isn't with the dealership. It's with the lenders and entities listed in your paperwork. I'm pretty sure, but could be wrong, your payment is sent somewhere other than the dealership. An example would be....if you leased a Toyota, through toyotas lease system, you won't be paying the dealership. You will be paying the entity listed in the paperwork.

As for your credit, you should challenge the claim. It's them who has to prove their claim.


----------



## Cherie171717 (Jan 29, 2017)

Red Leader said:


> I would. One thing I wouldn't do is pay the current dealership any money for insurance. They are not insuring you.
> 
> You have paperwork. You should read it.
> 
> ...


Yup. That's what happened. And yup i'm not gonna pay them and i'm returning the car who's not even working so well. Thanks


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Cherie171717 said:


> I already talked to the new dealership and told me they cant do anything and adviced me not to pay the old insurance and now it's hitting my credit score.


After documenting that you've exhausted all avenues for contacting said insurer, including any names of people you may have spoken to over the phone/through email, contact the state's Attorney General and file a formal complaint.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

This sounds more like a buy here pay here deal. Ive never financed through a dealership nor gotten insurance from a dealership. 

Are they charging your credit card? I would get a new card, thatll prevent further deduction. If they have direct deposit access, your bank should be able to severe that connection. 

Next time, finance through a reputable bank and gey real insurance from an insurance company.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Cherie171717 said:


> I got a car from a dealership and of course it comes with the insurance right. Now the dealership company closed without me knowing in advance. One day i just got a call from a new dealership saying they got my car title because the previous dealership got closed. So i now pay to this new dealership company but the previous insurance i got from the previous dealership still keeps on charging me every month. Can i get an advice for this pls? Anyone? Thanks.


Call them up and cancel, it's it that complicated? I buy only from big, well-established, dealers, the franchised ones, not those off beat used car types, they'll screw you. I dunno, you can really get screwed when it comes to buying cars, be careful.


----------



## DEBBIE BROWN (Sep 20, 2015)

Show them that the other plates were returned and replaced with commercial plates as well as a copy of your new dec page and they will cancel the personal auto policy back to that date.


----------

